# Any airsoft players on heresy?.



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I've like just started and i was wondering if any of you nutters partake in it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not personally, although I know one or two that do


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Not personally, although I know one or two that do



Nice nice!

I'm just itching to get my UKARA number so I can buy an RIF and look sexy as fuck!.


http://m.imgur.com/vvEmGzX,KPFn42y,qOlOivy,AeyqREP,NDbGzB9,TH9Ia3i,b3hbvgf

I'm just looking at this with my mouth watering!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm an airsoft player. I haven't been out in a few months though. Just haven't been feeling it lately. I wish I had more money for it. Mainly for the more expensive milsims that I would like to go to.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I've played a couple of times with friends down south, it's good fun. I also have my own rifle, but I leave it with a friend, who's a copper, and has his own secure collection of guns.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

R_Squared said:


> I've played a couple of times with friends down south, it's good fun. I also have my own rifle, but I leave it with a friend, who's a copper, and has his own secure collection of guns.


With the UKARA thing as long as it's in a bag and you don't do dumb shit with it that could potentially get the riot cops kicking down your door, you'll be fine.

When I'm old enough I'm going to get my shotgun license. I've been skeet shooting for years and will probably continue it after uni.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I did shoot a guy in the dick at paintball once if that counts? :laugh:





Nacho libre said:


> When I'm old enough


Wait, what....? :shok:

Mines up for renewal in January, as is my Exp Cert. I'm hoping to apply for my FAC at the same time as my renewal though...... :crazy:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> I did shoot a guy in the dick at paintball once if that counts? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shot my mate in the throat with a paintball gun when we were kids.
I'm only 17 mate haha!

Ooh does that mean you will be able to get long rifles?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

17, eh? I have vague recollections of being 17..... :alcoholic:



Yup, I will. I'm aiming for a nice bolt action so I can get to range shooting again. Plus, it covers me for picking up a couple of C17 flintlock pistols


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> 17, eh? I have vague recollections of being 17..... :alcoholic:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I will. I'm aiming for a nice bolt action so I can get to range shooting again. Plus, it covers me for picking up a couple of C17 flintlock pistols


I've heard once you get that licence you can pretty much get any caliber as long as it's justifiable. 

Police officer - why would you need a 50. BMG?

Tawa - duck huntin!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> I've heard once you get that licence you can pretty much get any caliber as long as it's justifiable.
> 
> Police officer - why would you need a 50. BMG?
> 
> Tawa - duck huntin!


Pretty much. When I was asked why I wanted a shotgun license, and a 1kg black powder cert I just replied "English civil war re-enactment. I'm a musketeer."

His response was, "Yeah? That's fine!".
My license arrived three weeks later :laugh:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Pretty much. When I was asked why I wanted a shotgun license, and a 1kg black powder cert I just replied "English civil war re-enactment. I'm a musketeer."
> 
> His response was, "Yeah? That's fine!".
> My license arrived three weeks later :laugh:


With buying RIF's you need a UKARA licence or you need to be a part of a reenactment society. With UKARA I won't be able to buy my own gun as I'm not 18. But the wonderful world of loopholes means that I can be given the gun as a gift and own it. So owning isn't illegal... Just buying it without the right shit..


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Eeh, back in't say afore all't nonsense wi' yew-car-a. Fookin' idjits! Enuff fer't bring tear t'eye!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Eeh, back in't say afore all't nonsense wi' yew-car-a. Fookin' idjits! Enuff fer't bring tear t'eye!


Haha I wish we weren't as strict with fucking airsoft guns. 


UKARA isn't actually a law or anything... It's just a justification for buying an RIF!

Why can't they just look at my history and they'll know I'm not an idiot.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fucking internet crapped out on me last night :ireful2:



Nacho libre said:


> Why can't they just look at my history and they'll know I'm not an idiot.


For the same reason my insurer treats me like an idiot boy racer just because I have a 1.6 Fiesta......


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Fucking internet crapped out on me last night :ireful2:
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason my insurer treats me like an idiot boy racer just because I have a 1.6 Fiesta......


God don't even speak about Internet... Since I got in school this morning O2 coverage has been beyond shit.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

O2....... :laugh:

I have the O2 WiFi thing on my phone, but it never lets me connect to any websites whilst its on. So I have to turn off my WiFi and burn up my limited data.
Poor skills O2, poor fucking skills!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> O2....... :laugh:
> 
> I have the O2 WiFi thing on my phone, but it never lets me connect to any websites whilst its on. So I have to turn off my WiFi and burn up my limited data.
> Poor skills O2, poor fucking skills!



I had no signal this morning until like 9.30 
Now it's at like 1 bar 3G.

Takes like a minute to load anything up.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> Takes like a minute to load anything up.


Awesome. :laugh:




I intend to purchase another musket when the cash is available :good:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Awesome. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brown Bess *hint hint*


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly I can't see the appeal of Airsoft. If you want to Military experience join the military. I just would not be able to take an airsoft game seriously considering i've run into ACTUAL gunfire before. Not knocking you for wanting to give it a shot or even as another (expensive) hobby. Just not seeing the appeal of siming it when you can have the real thing. Guessing too many people thinks its like Live Action Call of Duty. Call of Duty LARPING ? you know what thats called? Field Exercises. 

But seriously what is the appeal? can anyone care to explain?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> Honestly I can't see the appeal of Airsoft. If you want to Military experience join the military. I just would not be able to take an airsoft game seriously considering i've run into ACTUAL gunfire before. Not knocking you for wanting to give it a shot or even as another (expensive) hobby. Just not seeing the appeal of siming it when you can have the real thing. Guessing too many people thinks its like Live Action Call of Duty. Call of Duty LARPING ? you know what thats called? Field Exercises.
> 
> But seriously what is the appeal? can anyone care to explain?


I can't join the army because I have asthma.

As for the cod thing I guess it really depends on the age group you play with. You get the kids who just run around like nutters thinking it's like cod, similarly you get the milsim guys and gals who want to do as you said a field exercise.

For me the appeal is adrenaline and working as a team to complete a certain objective; hostage takeover, attrition warfare, etc.

The group I have played with are in the 17-30 age group and are pretty solid people.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> Brown Bess *hint hint*


Bit too late for the period I'm into 



Nacho libre said:


> I can't join the army because I have asthma.


Aah, so you're a fellow PES Grade 7 Fuckup like me? :friends:



SwedeMarine said:


> If you want to Military experience join the military.


Tried that, didn't work out. :wink:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Bit too late for the period I'm into
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never had an asthma attack but since I'm on a prescription for inhalers i highly doubt I'll pass PULHHEEMS which sucks because I know I could pass the physical fitness parts with my arms tied behind my back.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I have asthma on my medical file, and suffered with it as a (primary school) child. But the MO had no issue with that when I went for my medical as it hasn't affected me since I was about eight.

Give it a shot. You never know! :good:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> I have asthma on my medical file, and suffered with it as a (primary school) child. But the MO had no issue with that when I went for my medical as it hasn't affected me since I was about eight.
> 
> Give it a shot. You never know! :good:


If I don't get into university lol.

The army is also a backup as I can get into medicine or dental through it.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> Honestly I can't see the appeal of Airsoft. If you want to Military experience join the military. I just would not be able to take an airsoft game seriously considering i've run into ACTUAL gunfire before. Not knocking you for wanting to give it a shot or even as another (expensive) hobby. Just not seeing the appeal of siming it when you can have the real thing. Guessing too many people thinks its like Live Action Call of Duty. Call of Duty LARPING ? you know what thats called? Field Exercises.
> 
> But seriously what is the appeal? can anyone care to explain?


I'm currently serving in the military, and have also served in Afghanistan.
But my impression is that you're not meant to take airsoft seriously, it's a game, like playing 40k. Obviously some guys do take it a bit seriously, but then some 40k guys have a tendency to disappear up their own @rse too.
My friends enjoy themselves immensely. They're playing a game not Walting. One of them is a Met police officer who has had his face caved in three times on duty and looks like he's french kissed a blender. He just likes to blow off some steam, and the way he prefers to do it is by shooting thousands of pellets at someone's face whilst charging around a home counties woodland.
Nothing wrong with that. :grin:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

R_Squared said:


> I'm currently serving in the military, and have also served in Afghanistan.
> But my impression is that you're not meant to take airsoft seriously, it's a game, like playing 40k. Obviously some guys do take it a bit seriously, but then some 40k guys have a tendency to disappear up their own @rse too.
> My friends enjoy themselves immensely. They're playing a game not Walting. One of them is a Met police officer who has had his face caved in three times on duty and looks like he's french kissed a blender. He just likes to blow off some steam, and the way he prefers to do it is by shooting thousands of pellets at someone's face whilst charging around a home counties woodland.
> Nothing wrong with that. :grin:


Speaking of walts lol.

On my very first game I met one that was this morbidly obese guy bragging about marine training.

42 commando and everything. It was a rather interesting experience.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

R_Squared said:


> I'm currently serving in the military, and have also served in Afghanistan.


May I enquire with whom? 



Nacho libre said:


> Speaking of walts lol.
> 
> On my very first game I met one that was this morbidly obese guy bragging about marine training.
> 
> 42 commando and everything. It was a rather interesting experience.


Surprised he didn't claim to be one of "the regiment"......


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> May I enquire with whom?
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised he didn't claim to be one of "the regiment"......


Haha people who even say that they are in the Jedi are probably lying.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Tawa said:


> May I enquire with whom? ...


Do you know Wee Jock? :grin:
I'm in the RAF, been in for 17 years this year, and got a few more still to go (as long as they'll have me).


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

R_Squared said:


> Do you know Wee Jock? :grin:
> I'm in the RAF, been in for 17 years this year, and got a few more still to go (as long as they'll have me).


What's your job within the RAF?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nacho libre said:


> Speaking of walts lol.
> 
> On my very first game I met one that was this morbidly obese guy bragging about marine training.
> 
> 42 commando and everything. It was a rather interesting experience.


I see similar things A LOT! funny thing is when i ask for details things start getting vaguer and vaguer. I Ran into a guy in his 40's a few years back kept talking about his time in the Army. Then he proceeded to describe to me his Vietnam War experiences............. 

Also met a lot of people who brag about what they did and how many people they "killed" These are the same people too scared to leave the FOB and scream for a Combat Action Badge when a mortar lands on the opposite side of the base from them. 

Im going to stop before i fly into a self induced rage at these thoughts. 

Woooo. Airsoft!!!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Air Traffic Controller. I'm currently in Lincolnshire, and lucky enough to be helping Spitfires and Typhoons share the same airspace.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

R_Squared said:


> Air Traffic Controller. I'm currently in Lincolnshire, and lucky enough to be helping Spitfires and Typhoons share the same airspace.


Spitfires yummy!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> I see similar things A LOT! funny thing is when i ask for details things start getting vaguer and vaguer. I Ran into a guy in his 40's a few years back kept talking about his time in the Army. Then he proceeded to describe to me his Vietnam War experiences.............
> 
> Also met a lot of people who brag about what they did and how many people they "killed" These are the same people too scared to leave the FOB and scream for a Combat Action Badge when a mortar lands on the opposite side of the base from them.
> 
> ...


Stolen valour are pretty much the cunts of the airsoft and paintball community. 

I actually feel really sorry for them...


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> I see similar things A LOT! funny thing is when i ask for details things start getting vaguer and vaguer. I Ran into a guy in his 40's a few years back kept talking about his time in the Army. Then he proceeded to describe to me his Vietnam War experiences.............
> 
> Also met a lot of people who brag about what they did and how many people they "killed" These are the same people too scared to leave the FOB and scream for a Combat Action Badge when a mortar lands on the opposite side of the base from them.
> 
> ...


As long as they're not claiming to be something they're not, I've got no problem with LARP, MilSim, re-enactments or anythig of that kind. I think that it's along the lines of a compliment in some ways to those who have served, and faced real hardship.
At the last half day I attended, a lad was chatting to me afterwards, and he was keen to join the army. He was asking if he should get an SA-80 rifle to help him prepare. I suggested that it didn't matter at all, as TBH he should just enjoy the game, and get the best airsoft rifle he could afford as whilst they look exactly like the real thing, they are not the same thing at all. He should also work on his fitness.
It's just not something I get worked up about.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

R_Squared said:


> As long as they're not claiming to be something they're not, I've got no problem with LARP, MilSim, re-enactments or anythig of that kind. I think that it's along the lines of a compliment in some ways to those who have served, and faced real hardship.
> At the last half day I attended, a lad was chatting to me afterwards, and he was keen to join the army. He was asking if he should get an SA-80 rifle to help him prepare. I suggested that it didn't matter at all, as TBH he should just enjoy the game, and get the best airsoft rifle he could afford as whilst they look exactly like the real thing, they are not the same thing at all. He should also work on his fitness.
> It's just not something I get worked up about.


I take my hat off to the people who pay all that money for all legit uniforms as it looks sweet. The only thing that bugs me are Walter mitties.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

R_Squared said:


> Do you know Wee Jock? :grin:


I do actually know a lad called Jock. :laugh: Although he's some kind of ground techie out of RAF Lossiemouth.



Nacho libre said:


> What's your job within the RAF?


Drinking tea. (See above) :wink:



R_Squared said:


> Air Traffic Controller. I'm currently in Lincolnshire, and lucky enough to be helping Spitfires and Typhoons share the same airspace.


Now that, is awesome. Spitfires are one of the greatest pieces of machinery/engineering ever. Ever!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Tawa said:


> I do actually know a lad called Jock. :laugh: Although he's some kind of ground techie out of RAF Lossiemouth.


I was based in that shit hole, condolences to him.

I used to airsoft a lot back at a site near where I lived, ended up marshalling there as well for extra cash. But my god, some of the fucking walts I saw there. Like other have said, the guys who have bought all the kit and talk all tactical on the radio, fair enough, if that's what they like. But some were just beyond fucking irritating, a few examples of many spring to mind. 

One group had all the USMC style gear on, had everything, zipties in the back of their MOLLE for cuffs, all the right badges, pouches everywhere and then on their helmets (fake)nightvision. When I asked them why they had those on, I got the expected reply of "It's part of the uniform, why you hating" or along those lines. I told them I wasn't 'hating' but why would they have the NVG's on in the daytime, informed them you would always have them off and stowed away in your daysack until night started closing in, that granted, there's were just fake moulded plastic, but the real thing feels massively uncomfortable when in the up position on your head because of the offset weight. Got the reply along the lines of "you don't know what you're talking about". Usually I would never need to reply to it or tell the that I was in fact in the forces, someone else who knew me would often step in, mock them and inform them of the certainty that I knew a lot more than them from experience.

Another group were having a genuine go at some other guy because he has the wrong badges on, something about the unit insignia not being part of the battalion badge he had on or something daft like that.

Others would get strangely annoyed when I would never turn up in any kind of combat gear, and just run around like a maniac, true running is often a foreign concept to a lot of airsofters. But I would usually just reply as to why I would want to run around in my work stuff. Or I would point out that all their 'tactics' are akin to games and movies, but are often nothing like actual infantry tactics.

Before I joined up, it rarely bothered me, but it hit a point afterwards where it genuinely put me off the game and I rarely ever play anymore.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I was based in that shit hole, condolences to him.


I only found out by accident as we used to go to a caravan park once a year and I bumped into him in a little chippy in Lossie :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Tawa said:


> I only found out by accident as we used to go to a caravan park once a year and I bumped into him in a little chippy in Lossie :laugh:


The one by the Lighthouse by any chance? I hate that place only because there's a particular point in the beach there where we would often do horrible phys of some kind. Silver Sands park or something?


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I used to live in a cottage on the other side of Silver Sands in Covesea. It had an absolutely fantastic beach. In the summer, we used to walk the dog along the beach to Lossie and have a drink in one of the Pubs. I think it was called the Skerry Brae.
It's a great part of the world, I loved it there. One of my favourite tours so far.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> The one by the Lighthouse by any chance? I hate that place only because there's a particular point in the beach there where we would often do horrible phys of some kind. Silver Sands park or something?


Har! Silver Sands, that's the very one!

Me and my dad used to go sit up on one of the high dunes at the end of the runway and watch the fighters ripping in and out.
There was a bit - if I remember - further up where we sat and watched them shuffling about on the tarmac too


----------



## 12ebootX797 (Mar 18, 2013)

Airsoft player from Washington state here.


----------

